# Makita Radio



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking into purchasing a couple cordless bare Makita tools to make use of their free battery rebate they have going. In need of a decent work radio and thinking about the cordless drywall screw gun. Wondered if anyone had any opinions on sound quality and where it degrades on the black Makita radio, I think the model is the LXRM03B. 

I'm torn between that and the deluxe Bosch. Sort of because I really like good quality radio and mp3 sound, but I have no cordless Bosch stuff so the charger is wasted and I nearly never need the extra outlets. I don't mind the Makita not having a charger- I think I have 3 Makita charging bays but the holdback is basically the sound. I heard at higher levels it distorts and the bass is a little lackluster. I don't alway work in open areas where the sound can be cranked up but the option for certain songs generally is nice. 

Anyone have any opinions on the sound quality of the Mak? (I have done searches but most results either said- it sounds okay- or they were complaints and discussions getting into why they don't have charger functions.. Which sucks yes- but I don't need a charger).


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

It wont charge battery's or work off the skinner lith ion battery's either. Sound is good. I'd rather buy a $20 radio from best buy.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

For a small compact radio, it's very good. Reception is much better then the Bosch, but that may not matter to you. Sound quality is good, though not as good as the Bosch if you want to blast it.

Bosch has a lot more bells and whistles, but you pay for it, both in cost and in size.


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the white Makita radio, it has pretty good sound quality at normal listening levels, it's not good cranked up at full volume, though. I've found if you put it a corner or enclosed space it really sounds good. If I want great sound quality and really turn it up, I put on my Shure headphones. They've ruined me for every other stereo I own.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've had a dewalt, Milwaukee, and Bosch. I liked the Bosch the best, and the Milwaukee the least. I could never bring myself to buy the Makita. My buddy ( another contractor) has one, and when ever we work together we use mine.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

redwood said:


> For a small compact radio, it's very good. Reception is much better then the Bosch, but that may not matter to you. Sound quality is good, though not as good as the Bosch if you want to blast it.
> 
> Bosch has a lot more bells and whistles, but you pay for it, both in cost and in size.


This. 

And yes, stay away from the Milwaukee. That one sits in my shop. The Makita travels with me. I really like it.

I'm eyeing the Bosch and have played with it in the store. Just having a hard time sucking down the price.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have had the dewalt, Milwaukee, both Bosch radios and the Makita. I kept the deluxe Bosch and the Makita. The Bosch is great for loud levels and I have airplay on the Bosch so I can stream music and control the volume. The Makita gets used in the trailer or as a small radio in jobs with low space. I don't use the charger in the Bosch as I have no Bosch tools so charging packs is not a big deal for me.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input so far. Seeing as I wanted the battery rebate, I went for the Makita radio. I tried it out a few minutes in my house and at the low end volume, I heard a decent amount of static but it could be my hypersensitive selective hearing (for instance I heard one of our trucks leaking air from a deteriorating gasket on one of the tires when it was parked on our street like 20-30' away once... To figure I can't hear people who talk to me 5 feet away, hah). I'm going to take it over for a quick paint job where I'm working in a little bit and my shop which will be the true test. 

We have some unshielded t8's in our garage which have given me increased static on some older house radios when I've had them in the shop, but I tried a friend's Bosch and it was significantly (if not altogether) reduced. I'm hoping the only reason I heard static was because it was at such a low volume level (was in a very quiet room unlike where it will normally be) and it seemed to get less as the volume went up. 

As a side note, I suckered myself into the cordless 6-12 led light they offer which is blindingly awesome. Don't have to waste money on my surefire batteries in attics and under houses now 

Will keep you updated on how this works out. (I guess the alternative is to buy more expensive shielded t8 ballasts alternatively to my static issue... But that's a waste of working ballasts and money...)


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

So. I reeeeeeeally wanted to like this radio. SO much. But it wasn't meant to be. The reception where I am is such that to get each local station, I had to change the radios location in my garage as well as its orientation. Wouldn't work on a site where walking around it causes static. When it was clear it was awesome. But it still even got a little static on my iPhone. Plus I'm getting a 5s once they get off back order which makes the top slot useless since my iPod stays in my silverado's armrest console. Gonna bite the bullet and get the Bosch Deluxe for like 219 from BLowes. 

Exchanged it for the cordless Makita jigsaw. Haven't used it yet but I've heard good things.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

At least where I am located, reception is not good. I have both the Bosch and the Makita, as well as a old DeWalt. By far, the Makita get's the best reception. Hopefully, you will get better reception from the Bosch.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That's the first time I heard anyone say they had issues with reception on the Makita. Your Bosch will be worse based on how mine functions. My Bosch struggles to get local stations clear but the Makita picks them up clear. My dewalt was the worst. I ended up putting a piece of 1/2" copper on it as an antenna is was so crap.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never had a problem with any radios reception


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Guess it's possible I had a lemon... I've used the none deluxe model of the Bosch before and it worked great, same with their little mini portable. I suppose I got unlucky but we'll c. Maybe I was just lucky borrowing the Bosch.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> That's the first time I heard anyone say they had issues with reception on the Makita. Your Bosch will be worse based on how mine functions. My Bosch struggles to get local stations clear but the Makita picks them up clear. My dewalt was the worst. I ended up putting a piece of 1/2" copper on it as an antenna is was so crap.


Agreed...the DeWalt reception sucks big time.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

awww man... I was gonna drop some coin on a cool radio soon. I was hoping this thread would help, but alas I will stay with my garage sale beater...


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I think garage sale beaters are better... what ever you do don't by a DeWalt radio!


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I have had my Makita radio now for about 6 months. It is very durable, reception is awesome and you can't beat the portability. The radio stays in my Transit connect all the time. I have a lot of other LXT tools as well so it works great for me I only run it off of a battery. 

Someone said you can't use 1.5 amp batteries in it previously but I do as well as 3 amps.

I have a bosch radio as well but really never use it even though it is louder than the makita but the reception sucks and easily twice the size of the makita.

After 6 months the speakers sound blown between 23 and 25 which is maxed out. I am going to put aftermarket speakers in the radio hopefully that can take the power. I would buy another one tomorrow though. :clap:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Burns-Built said:


> I have had my Makita radio now for about 6 months. It is very durable, reception is awesome and you can't beat the portability. The radio stays in my Transit connect all the time. I have a lot of other LXT tools as well so it works great for me I only run it off of a battery.
> 
> Someone said you can't use 1.5 amp batteries in it previously but I do as well as 3 amps.
> 
> ...


Which radio has the bad speakers, Bosch or Makita? You kinda jumped around in your last few sentences and I couldn't follow which one you were referring to. Sorry!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> I think garage sale beaters are better... what ever you do don't by a DeWalt radio!


Why not? My DeWalt just finally kicked the bucket after about 8 years. That is a pretty good span if you ask me.

However I have Bosch and Makita cordless now so I won't be getting another DeWalt.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> My dewalt was the worst. I ended up putting a piece of 1/2" copper on it as an antenna is was so crap.


I think they come with copper wire pre packaged now. :laughing:


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Burns-Built said:


> I have had my Makita radio now for about 6 months. It is very durable, reception is awesome and you can't beat the portability. The radio stays in my Transit connect all the time. I have a lot of other LXT tools as well so it works great for me I only run it off of a battery.
> 
> Someone said you can't use 1.5 amp batteries in it previously but I do as well as 3 amps.
> 
> ...


I considered the static could have been an issue til you mentioned it was battery powered all the time. I didn't try it with the cord. Wanted to do a simple test with an existing battery to see if it worked well or not, reception/static wise. All of you guys who claim such great reception- is it the white or black model of the Makita??


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Ryobi radio does the job for me, uses same battery from my cordless drill that I use, plug in the ol iPod ad rock on, don't get mad when the help knocks it of the scaffold at 30' except when the iPod is attached,
It's simple, and all l need for the job site, after all it is a job site not a nightclub.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

sy85 said:


> I considered the static could have been an issue til you mentioned it was battery powered all the time. I didn't try it with the cord. Wanted to do a simple test with an existing battery to see if it worked well or not, reception/static wise. All of you guys who claim such great reception- is it the white or black model of the Makita??


Mine is the white model.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

With my makita Tokyo Rose comes in loud and proud.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I have the white radio as well.b the Makita is the one I blew the speakers on


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Sy85 - Mine is the white Makita also.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh. Maybe the white has better reception. I tried out the black which should have been the upper end model, I thought, but who knows. Unless its just where I am in west la. Maybe our stations don't broadcast as powerful a frequency or there is more issues due to more stations in the area. I don't know. My Bosch is set to arrive sometime today. Hoping that will work. All of the claims about its reception being worse have me paranoid now  Good job guys, haha.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Makita radio is nice because it's small and uses their batteries (if you're married already to them that's a plus). The sound quality is good enough, but it doesn't get very loud. ipod dock is a joke. It pokes up just begging to get broken. The version without the ipod dock doesn't have a convenient place to store an ipod so that's a minus.
Overall, not bad, but not great either.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I've found that the bass response is much better if you open the battery cover on the back just a crack. It still sounds pretty tinny but your not going to get audiophile grade sound out of any job site radio. For remodeling work I find its plenty loud. I very rarely turn it up over 12.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

BBuild said:


> I've found that the bass response is much better if you open the battery cover on the back just a crack. It still sounds pretty tinny but your not going to get audiophile grade sound out of any job site radio. For remodeling work I find its plenty loud. I very rarely turn it up over 12.


I heard and tried that about the bass. Didn't work much to me. So far, the Bosch is turning out better reception at my home than the Makita did. Will try it at the job Monday..


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

Well. Three day free shipping + lowest price at 219 @lowes.com, the Bosch won. Used it a few days and very rare static. No static when ppl walk by. Not happy that I couldn't go with the Makita but yep. I think the reception issue could be subject on the black radio or my area. Could be kind of like a cell phone dead zone we have around my grandparents home- 2-3 block radius with horrendous reception. Oh well. That's how it goes. 

Then I caved and got two more bare Makita's and another free battery. I didn't really need the multi tool or grinder but I was able to justify it. I used the multitool the day of and may need the grinder this weekend where I won't be able to run an extension cord for my metabo.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

That Bosch is $179 @ my lowes....:whistling: 

Went to $149 for Father's Day. I should have grabbed it then.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

svronthmve said:


> That Bosch is $179 @ my lowes....:whistling:
> 
> Went to $149 for Father's Day. I should have grabbed it then.


You'll hate me... When I bought it it was 179, I got 10% off for buying online, it came with a free slim battery in the box (promo) and had a rebate for 2 more slim batteries. Of course I don't have any other bosch tools so I really don't need the batteries but they're great when we go camping.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> You'll hate me... When I bought it it was 179, I got 10% off for buying online, it came with a free slim battery in the box (promo) and had a rebate for 2 more slim batteries. Of course I don't have any other bosch tools so I really don't need the batteries but they're great when we go camping.


I don't hate you! You suck, but I don't hate you! :laughing:

BC will pat you on the back for beating blowes @ their own game & TNT will pat you on the back for taking fair advantage of a legitimate offer. Either way, you WON on that deal! Glad for ya.

PS, if you feel a tad bit guilty about shoving it in my face, you could send me the extra 2 batteries for when I finally break down and buy one :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

svronthmve said:


> I don't hate you! You suck, but I don't hate you! :laughing:
> 
> BC will pat you on the back for beating blowes @ their own game & TNT will pat you on the back for taking fair advantage of a legitimate offer. Either way, you WON on that deal! Glad for ya.
> 
> PS, if you feel a tad bit guilty about shoving it in my face, you could send me the extra 2 batteries for when I finally break down and buy one :laughing:


I should probably return the whole mess and let them keep my money, I really did take advantage of them.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> I should probably return the whole mess and let them keep my money, I really did take advantage of them.


Send it to me. I'll make sure they get it back. No need for you to stand in line for 40 minutes waiting to return it! :laughing:


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> That Bosch is $179 @ my lowes....:whistling:
> 
> Went to $149 for Father's Day. I should have grabbed it then.


I'm pretty sure he bought the deluxe model which you can only buy off the website and for around that price. It comes with a wireless remote and slightly better bass output.


----------



## sy85 (Aug 14, 2011)

David7586 said:


> I'm pretty sure he bought the deluxe model which you can only buy off the website and for around that price. It comes with a wireless remote and slightly better bass output.


 Yup yup. Deluxe model. Never saw it lower anywhere- even from a friend who has a friend who knows of an um.. Not so reputable off the truck dealer... But I don't go that route for stuff this big or expensive. I could have waited but heck. I knew my tool buying spree wasn't going to last. Two weeks, got a bare tool Makita 12 LED flashlight, multi tool, jigsaw, grinder, drywall screw gun, two free batteries from the Makita buy two bare tools promo, and the Bosch Deluxe radio version (increased speaker power + Sirius xm option, GFCI outlets vs non GFCI protected outlets etc are some of the benefits over the $179 one at my Blowes as well) and to top it all off, my new iPhone 5s that was back ordered shipped so got charged for that too. Then I went out to see a Bon Jovi concert I won tickets to, which I then lost out of my pocket when getting in line last night, then found again like 20-30 yards back. It's been a good two weeks but now the work begins!!! Hahaha. I've been deep in buying remission til now.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I got the non deluxe Bosch Power Box for free, just for posting on a silly forum like this.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

redwood said:


> I got the non deluxe Bosch Power Box for free, just for posting on a silly forum like this.


Clearly you took advantage of them, you need to send it back right now and then send them $200 for good measure.


----------

